# Pushing the limit: Saab 9-3 cabrio



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

And why the topic's title? Because this beautiful and refined vehicle had been already treated by others, not long ago. Nevertheless, its owner, a real car's fan and a man of high demanding when it comes o his "babies", wasn't very convinced with the results. It wasn't yet what he was looking for…
We met, talked and he challenged me to try and reach a result that would make him smile each time he went to his garage. I'm not a man to ignore this kind of challenges, so I agreed. But it was tough, trying to go further than others (detailers of good reputation) had gone and fulfilling the owner's expectations.
About the results…I'll leave it up to you to decide. But the rule remains: one detail, one friend. The owner is always the best judge…
This is how he look like when he arrived:










Marks of polish from previous correction a bit everywhere…




























Some panels had been just repainted, in the most famous (and expensive…) place in Oporto, but even the best don't leave the cars the way a good detailer does, we could easily find, swirls, holos and pig-tails around. This bonnet is an example:










But we can handle that…(3M Extrafine with orange Propel pad)










In one of the bonnets edge, an example of nasty marks, corrected the same way…










The result, even before the finishing stage.










Well, we are always aiming to improve to work, not only in our technique, but also in the instruments we use, so here is our new gadget, the Gloss Meter.
You can see the values (GU's, gloss units) at start and after the intermediate polish stage.










And after the finshing stage, values between 107 Gu and 110Gu, a big improvement I dare say.










Some random pics of before and afters, aso…
































































Some tricky curves, hard to work in, where those kind deep scratches in the first photo where…gone.



















The rear lights, before:










and after:










See how the paint "darkens" once polished…










Watch the emblem closely…details…



















One front wing before correction










and after



















Makita's playground!!!




























Who would remember to even look here?



















Exhaust pipe before










After










Owner's special request



















Some more details…



















Show off time!!!






















































































































And here he is, ready to be delivered…










Hope you enjoy it. As always, ready for your comments /suggestions/advices.

Cheers!

:wave:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Pushed the envelope once again, truly outstanding work and attention to detail!


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Brilliant job, well done.


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Love the clarity of dark green cars, superb job!!!


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I love seeing Saabs brought back to life as most are normally neglected and don't recieve their due care. You have stunning correction and photographic ability, the car looks like a 1999 and you definately did it justice!


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Fantastic work. That is an amazing end result. :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good job.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Attention to detail - what a great tunraround


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Very nice work.. top job!


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

christian900se said:


> I love seeing Saabs brought back to life as most are normally neglected and don't recieve their due care. You have stunning correction and photographic ability, the car looks like a 1999 and you definately did it justice!


Wow, its a 1999 alright, you know your way around Saab's!:doublesho

Thank you veru much for the feedback guys!:thumb:


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely car, colour and finish. A joy to read.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Awsome attention to detail. good work


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

The paint is just LIQUID! Nice write-up!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great results, top work! :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice datail.. I really enjoy your posts and pictures.. Keep it up


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Nice write up and really good pictures. Bet its even more rewarding making older cars look like this than some of the more modern stuff. More rewarding IMO.

Ben


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

I have seen more work of you and I must admit I really admire your work :thumb: 
The attention to detail combined and the excellent write-ups are just among the best on this forum. Keep them coming!


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Brilliant job mate :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Good work there. I don't think that colour was available in the UK........I so much of a Saab nut to know......... Beautiful results though. Maybe I should let you loose on my 9000......


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Brooklands said:


> Good work there. I don't think that colour was available in the UK........I so much of a Saab nut to know......... Beautiful results though. Maybe I should let you loose on my 9000......


That can be arranged...lol
I have this wish of detailing abroad, now and then...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow! Great work men!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work!


----------



## ayrtonsenna (Jun 7, 2007)

:buffer:a real credit to your abilities


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Alquimista said:


> I have this wish of detailing abroad, now and then...


My invitation still stands :wave:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

excellent detail


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

brautomobile said:


> My invitation still stands :wave:


Im in Brasil right now, Adrian, for three weeks now and I didnt bring my Makita along...I miss polishing already!
And i didnt forget your invitation, my wish to meet you guys is in fact growing!:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic Work,:thumb:
Not only do i love the saab's but in a close british racing green my fave..:wave:
I bet the gloss meter cost a tidy packet would love one myself but not at £900 plus.
Did the gauge measure at 60 degree and 20 degree to give a haze value?
That is one very very proud motor.:thumb:


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Great job


----------



## Lao (Mar 20, 2011)

Great job!!!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Gloss meter.... blimey - what a great job - I suspect one very happy client.

Well done :O)


----------

